# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  استغفر الله رجوعا الى الله

## على الصغير

*استغفر الله, رجوعا الى الله
استغفر الله فرارا من غضب الله الى رضا الله
استغفر الله فرارا من سخط الله الى عفوه

استغفر الله من التقصير فى العباده كلها 

استغفر الله من عدم القيام بحق الله وخلق الله

استغفر الله من عقوق الوالدين
استغفر الله من رؤيه النفس بعين التعظيم 
استغفر الله من قطيعه الرحم ومن قيل وقال ومن كثره السؤال 
ونهر السائل ومن الحسد والكذب والنميمه والغيبه والرياء والسمعه
وطول السان ومن سائر الاخلاق الذميمه

استغفر الله من سائر الذنوب الخفيه والعلنيه
استغفر الله من كل ذنب يدعو الى غضبه
استغفر الله من كل ذنب يصرف عنى رحمتك ورضاك او تحل بى نقمتك 
او يحرمنى نعمتك
\
استغفر الله الذى لااله الاهو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه استغفارايزيد فى كل طرفه عين 
استغفر الله لى وللمسلمين وللمذنبين وللخلق اجمعين 

استغفر الله غفار الذنوب ستار العيوب 
استغفر الله حتى نقلع عن المعاصى ونتوب
استغفر الله حياء من الله 
استغفر الله ولاحول ولاقوه الا بالله

اللهم انى استغفرك لما تبت منه ثم عدت اليه واستغفرك لما وعدتك من نفسى واخلفتك 
واستغفرك لما اردت به وجهك فخالطه ماليس لك 
واستغفرك للنعم التى انعمت بها على فتقويت بها على معصيتك
واستغفرك لكل ذنب اذنبته او معصيه ارتكبتها 
واستغفرك ياعالم الغيب والشهاده من كل ذنب اتيته فى ضياء النهار وسواد الليل فى ملا او خلاء وسر وعلانيه 
ياحليم 

اللهم اغفر لى جدى وهزلى وخطيئ وعمدى وكل ذلك عندى
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*استغفر  الله   من سائر الذنوب الخفيه والعلنيه
*

----------


## looly

*اللهم امين
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*استغفر الله حتى نقلع عن المعاصى ونتوب
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*استغفر الله العظيم من ذنب

*

----------

